# Male or female



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

What is the best way to figure out if I have any male leucs before they start calling.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Usually females are alot more rounder. Post some pics. (Top down view & side view). 
We (DB) could possibly sex it for you.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

How old is the fog in question?Females are generally larger and rounder with leucs.

You could always put them in front of a football game and see which are interested in the game those are male


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have four total. 2 are about a year and the other 2 are 5 to 6 months. I have a pic of one of each hopefully the pics r visible


















. The first two is one that's 5 to 6 months and the third is a year. Hope the pics r good enough.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I keep this gallery picture bookmarked just for this question. For me, it's difficult to tell Leuc sex unless they are pictured side by side. See it this helps (click on the picture to enlarge it): 100_4460 - Dendroboard Gallery


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Kris! I'll be referencing this a few more times in the near future. I'm waiting until hear calling before I even begin to distinguish male to female. The oldest ones are just around 7 months now. Hopefully they'll start to reveal their genders soon.


----------

